# Rotary tool shaft lubricant/grease



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

What is the best lubricant/grease for Rotary tool shaft?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

When I had one years ago, I used white lithium grease....worked very well.

Todd


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Came here to say lithium grease but was too slow


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

I use spray graphite on mine. As a spray it is in a liquid carrier when dry it doesn't collect dust


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

also, you might want to clean it & re-lube it occasionally. mine recommends check/wipe/re-lube every 50 hrs, clean with solvent & re-lube @ 200 hrs.


----------

